

Show HN: CLAHub - Easy contributor license agreements with GitHub  - jayunit
http://jayunit.net/2013/01/09/clahub-easy-contributor-agreements-on-github/ 

======
jayunit
CLAHub is a side project I put together a few months ago, and just got around
to releasing. It's open source. It's not finished per se, but I'd love to hear
what you think.

Questions from the blog post: Do you use a CLA for your project(s)? Would this
encourage you to add a CLA if you don’t have one already? (That’s not really
my goal - just to reduce friction where CLAs are already valuable.) If you
have a CLA, would you use something like this to reduce the barrier to entry
and your overhead? What kinds of features would be useful?

